# Slippery Floors



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

I just had laminate floors installed in my house. Nikki, my 7 pound Maltese slips all over the place. When she tries to run her legs come out from under her and I'm afraid she's going to get hurt. It's been a week now since the install and she stays in her little bed on the floor most of the day. She hasn't played with any of her toys either during the week. An area rug won't help much since it's only in one spot. She used to run all around the house. I bought a pair of doggie slipper socks but they won't stay on her feet. She'll run around but after a few laps the socks fall off. Does anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler hates slippery hard floors...wood, tile, laminate. You name them, he doesn't like them. I have several area rugs around and he'll run around from one to the other and play like crazy so area rugs...or better yet, runners might help a lot. We're about to pull up carpeting in our bedroom and the hallway there and just sand and coat the wood there so I'll know we'll be doing a runner in the hall and area rugs. It also helps to make sure the fur on the bottom of their pads isn't long because they tend to slip more. Tyler's feet don't go out from under them...he just doesn't feel as confident so is sheepish.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine are on hardwood and tile , and that's all they know so it doesn't bother them. I'm with Susan either rugs or look for some booties(maybe Velcro) that stay on.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, he could be slipping because the hair between his foot pads is long. Have the pads and nails trimmed, it might help.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Also, he could be slipping because the hair between his foot pads is long. Have the pads and nails trimmed, it might help.


^^ This! That hair grows fast!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I think I may go the area rug route-at least she'll have that area to run around.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I mostly have wood & Italian tile & Cody runs all the time. It's only a problem when pad hair needs to be cut. Every two weeks.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have hardwood and tile throughout my house and my 2 are used to it. I do have an area rug in the living room. They don't do the stairs, I carry them up to bed and down in the morning.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

sherry said:


> I have hardwood and tile throughout my house and my 2 are used to it. I do have an area rug in the living room. They don't do the stairs, I carry them up to bed and down in the morning.


 *Mia won't do stairs by herself...but will do them if she's on a leash...both up and down...*


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Callie refused to walk on the floors and I have hardwood floor in the whole house. I had area rugs already. But she wouldn't even walk on the floor to get from rug to rug. 

So I bought these
FLOR modular carpet tiles - Create unique, eco-friendly area rugs, runners & wall-to-wall designs 

They are rug squares and come in many colors and patterns. They stay in place with no problems, no slipping at all. And I used them to create walkways for Callie. LOL she never deviates from them. It's like a "Callie Highway"


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Slippery floors really can be hazardous to dogs-- and as you've seen, can make them nervous. Cozette's orthopedic surgeon told us that slipping on the floor can cause stress their muscles and joints. So I researched and found there are products that make floors less slippery, one is SlipDoctors. There are also things to put on their feet-- Puppy Love Paw Pads, which are placed onto their feet, or Paw Wax and Show Foot, which are liquid/waxy products that are applied to the pads. I don't know how effective they are, but maybe they are things you can try. In our case, it was time to change our flooring so we took care of it by putting in tile with some texture. Since your flooring is brand new, though, obviously you need another solution!


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia won't do stairs by herself...but will do them if she's on a leash...both up and down...*


Thanks for the info on Flor Carpet tiles. I had never heard of them before. There are no stores in my state but there are a few in NY. I'm going to give Nikki more time to get used to the floors before I make a final decision.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Susabell said:


> Callie refused to walk on the floors and I have hardwood floor in the whole house. I had area rugs already. But she wouldn't even walk on the floor to get from rug to rug.
> 
> So I bought these
> FLOR modular carpet tiles - Create unique, eco-friendly area rugs, runners & wall-to-wall designs
> ...


Thank you! I had never heard of Flor carpet tiles. No stores in my state (NJ) but a few in NY. I may give NIkki more time to see if she gets any better witht he floors. Thanks again.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jo, one of my Maltese, Puddin, hated hard flooring and would freeze on it, wouldn't walk at all.
When my Truffles tore her ACL and had to have surgery, the surgeon told me that hard flooring is their enemy; ft she tore it again, they might have to amputate. That did it, I got runners and a large area rug for her to cover my Mexican tile.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, do you pick them up when you want them up or do you leave them there? Are they expensive? I would love to get these for Rocky. Ever since we picked up the carpeting which was 20x 17 that was laid down over our tile floors, poor Rocky doesn't play tug a war with us anymore and doesn't play with his toys as much as before.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> LOL, do you pick them up when you want them up or do you leave them there? Are they expensive? I would love to get these for Rocky. Ever since we picked up the carpeting which was 20x 17 that was laid down over our tile floors, poor Rocky doesn't play tug a war with us anymore and doesn't play with his toys as much as before.


They are still down - they are like hall runners, real bound carpet. I got mine at Walmart for less than $20. ea. My dogs have used them over the years just as Truffles did. My son's dog doesn't like the tile floor, so he uses them too. I put some of the non-skid carpet liners under them to help keep them in place - they are rubber grids you cut to size, and work very well.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thx..good idea!


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Claire. Sorry to hear your little one tore an ACL. That's what I'm concerned about. I'm going to wait another week or so to see if Nikki gets any better. She walks OK on the floor but if she forgets and starts running, that's when she slides and/or her feet go out from under her. She hasn't played much with her toys either. I feel so bad.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We just pulled up the carpet in our living room and one bedroom and replaced it with the laminate this past weekend. We already had laminate in the kitchen/dining room and I didn't think it would have too much of an issue, but Joey is having a hard time jumping up and down onto his favorite recliner. So I put a blanket on the floor at the foot of the recliner. It will be easy to wash and dry and he also is laying now on it instead of the cold floor. Here is the pic I took this morning. They were outside, thus the open door.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> We just pulled up the carpet in our living room and one bedroom and replaced it with the laminate this past weekend. We already had laminate in the kitchen/dining room and I didn't think it would have too much of an issue, but Joey is having a hard time jumping up and down onto his favorite recliner. So I put a blanket on the floor at the foot of the recliner. It will be easy to wash and dry and he also is laying now on it instead of the cold floor. Here is the pic I took this morning. They were outside, thus the open door.


I put a small rug on the floor in front of the couch so Nikki can jump off the couch. she's ok with that. it's just if she starts to run, she then slides or falls.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

yup same problem. I had to take the rugs up becasue he was peeing on them now he slips and slides when he runs and I am afraid he is going to break a leg!! I just had his pads cut and nails so I am going to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

We had the same issue with RJ for a while. Hated the hard floors, would just freeze on them and not move. We also had trouble finding booties for him to wear that wouldn't fall off until we found these kind called PAWZ:

http://www.amazon.com/Pawz-Water-Proof-Boot-Small-2-Inch/dp/B001J22876/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1417389929&sr=8-2&keywords=PAWS

After putting them on him he would walk on hard flooring/laminate/etc. without fear. After a couple weeks we stopped using the booties and make sure to keep his nails trimmed and pad hair trimmed and he's just fine walking on those surfaces without the booties now.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks rmh2009. I'll look at the Pawz at Petco tomorrow.


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jo C said:


> Thanks rmh2009. I'll look at the Pawz at Petco tomorrow.


No problem! Let us know if you have any luck!


----------

